# Jordan Ultima 2020 Brake Controller



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

In the next two pictures, the brake arm bracket assembly was mounted to the brake pedal. This is where the cable from the brake controller will be connected to with control module (pic #6). The bracket can be adjusted to a specific angle so that way the control module will lay perpendicular to the bracket. In most cases, the bracket are mounted approximately 6" above the brake pedal.

Pic #1


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Pic #2


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

In this picture, you can see a small notch on the right of the circle on the bracket arm assembly. This is to allow you to slide the cable in and out of the hole. What is nice about it that you can remove the cable and tuck it somewhere under the dash during the winter if you are not pulling anything. This will reduce wear and extend the life of brake controller.

Pic #3


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

In this picture, the cable clamp bracket was mounted right on the bottom of the dash. It requires two holes to secure the bracket to the underbody of dash so it cannot move while the cable is being pulled when braking. In this case, I found one existing hole on the bottom of the dash so I just drilled another hole right next to the hole and used bolt and nut to mount the cable bracket.

Pic #4


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

In this picture, the Jordan Ultima 2020 brake controller is mounted on the panel right below the steering wheel. I chose this location because it is in the middle where the brake pedal is and I cannot see the display module while I am driving. It can be annoying if you mount the controller in a location where you can see it while driving especially in the dark. The controller requires two holes to be drilled then use the supplied screws to mount the controller to the panel. The controller only have three wires to hook up to. 12V DC power, ground, and brake. I used the GM supplied brake controller harness and connected the wires to it and plugged the harness on the left panel under the dash. Also the fuse was installed in the engine compartment as to supply the 12V DC to the rear of truck where the trailer harness is. After that, the cable from the controller is securely clamped to the cable clamp bracket (pic #4).

Pic #5


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

In this picture, this is the control module. It have an half ball on the end where it will be attached to the bracket assembly on the brake pedal (pic #3). The cable slide right into the control module where it is secured with a set screw on it.

Pic #6


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

In this picture, the control module is mounted to the bracket assembly by sliding the cable through the notch on the bracket. The cable was adjusted and secured with set screw. The installation is completed. This is how it should look like when it is being used for pulling trailer.

Pic #7


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

The installation is pretty simple without a problem. It took me about 2 hours to install it (with beginner experience). It works very well and I think it probably is one of the best in the market. What is nice about it is that it is full time proportional. The controller know how much brake to put out by determining how much the cable are being pulled by pressing the brake pedal. The harder you press the brake pedal, the more cable being pulled, and the more brake it put out to the trailer.

To learn more about it or to order it, here is the website. They have a diagram of how the system are setup as I described.

http://www.jordanbrake.com/#


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

I'll stick to my Tekonshas, I don't like doing any more up under the dash than I absolutely have to. One wire into the brake light circuit, power in, ground and power out to the trailer. Nothing more than the controller to mount or attach to anything.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I like this controler seams to be very easy to install and work with out having to fool with it too much.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Teknosha for me as well. Reliabilty and simplicity is key.


----------

